

Show HN - Framous - Please give us some feedback - swiil
http://framous.com

======
BasDirks
You have to make the animations more functional. The final step (putting it on
the wall) is a nice touch, but the initial moving around of the frame is
pointless. The green button is the wrong kind of green. The white page
background is eeew together with the VERYLOUD header. The VERYLOUD header is
also WAYTOOFAST, and are you trying to sell me hippie wallpaper? The gradients
on your UI elements look unsophisticated. In general the layout is very
unbalanced, it feels like gravity could at any moment decide to collapse the
top part onto the rest. Ironically enough, your frame does not support your
content.

------
missenlinx
Site looks good, I knew what you were offering with being seconds on the site.
My only comment is that it too A LONG time to load for me.

Also when I selected get started I was unable to close that modal. (CHROME)

------
coderheed
A nice service, but I'd like to have some idea of the pricing before I sign in
/ start loading pictures.

I also agree that the site loads too slowly.

